# 19 month old not talking much and is addicted to breastfeeding!



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jeanette and Verity

My son is 19 months old and only says a few words - Mumma, Dadda, dye-dye ("bye bye") and Izza Dizz ("Upsy Daisy" from The Night Garden!).  My Health Visitor (who I don't see very often) told me she was referring him for audiology to check his hearing is OK but I've heard nothing since.  Should I be worried? I keep reading that toddlers of his age should have a much wider vocabulary than this.

He's very bright, happy, cheerful and sociable and babbles a lot.  He responds to a few requests like "Wheres mummy's nose?", "Wheres the Light?", "Where's Merlin?" (Merlin is our cat!) etc but he seems to have selective deafness - sometimes he's just not interested.

He's shown no interest in potty training either - last time I stripped him and put him on the potty he just ran away and weed on the floor (giggling while he did it!  )

He's also really still into his breastfeeding!  I had hoped to wean him off by 18 months as we're ttc #2 but he still wants to feed a lot - he fed about 5 times today! And his food intake is not good, he's a very fussy eater and really only picks at his food.  I've tried denying him a breastfeed to make him "hungrier" but he just gets really upset (he's reliant on a breastfeed to go to sleep etc - its a nursing/comfort thing for him and he always wants one when he's ready for a nap).

My Health Visitor suggested I offer him cow's milk in a sippy cup but he just won't drink the stuff.

Any advice?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Ladymoonlight

Im going to split your post up so hopefully I wont miss anything!

potty training- he is still little to do this. Often boys can take a lot longer and seem to do better leaving a while longer. Most toddlers start to be potty trained between 2- 2.5 yrs. Argos has a half price singing seat on offer.

hearing- I would chase up the HV and ask about this appt

language- again for some reason boys speech isnt always as varied as girls at this age. What is important is that he understands commands. Netmums has a really good section on encouraging speech in toddlers, so its worth you having a look on there as well.

Breast feeding- bless him. You can still bf whilst ttc. I agree with you..he is doing it for comfort. Have a read of these for suggestions:

http://www.breastfeedingmums.com/Weaning-a-Breastfed-Toddler.htm

http://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/publications/view/7

Cows milk- would he have it as a milk shake??

Diet- at the moment he is filling himself up with breast milk. So, fingers crossed once you have stopped this (maybe telling him that milk from you is only at night time) he will eat more. Try giving him milky puddings, cheese, yoghurt's. Just little and often maybe best for him as opposed to 3 main meals a day (once his appetite has improved you can look at moving to 3 main meals plus healthy snacks in between)..

Let me know how you get on

Jeanettex

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINKS; FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------

